# iSmartDS



## Another World (Jul 31, 2010)

*iSmartDS*
NEW NDS Flash Kit?




The iSmartDS is a new Flash Kit for the NDS. The Web site lists such features as video playback, AP patching, Cheats, 3in1 expansion packs, an SDK, and more. Could this be another iPlayer/SCDS2 clone? We will attempt to bring you more information as it is made available to us!



			
				Features said:
			
		

> • 100% compatibility, supports clean ROMS, works on NDS, NDSL, NDSi and NDS XL.
> • Supports NDS download play.
> • Enhanced Real Time Save and Real Time Game Guide. Making it easier for you to play the games.
> • Super fast memory card reading speed. Supports any MicroSD/MicroSDHC including the slowest ones.
> ...








 Homepage


----------



## Fluto (Jul 31, 2010)

interesting

the cart is called iSmart Premium even though there wasnt a normal ismart 
do they have to put Premium in the name?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 31, 2010)

they should have waited till the 3DS, this is not really important or needed... well maybe it might be idk


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 31, 2010)

It does indeed sound a lot like the iPlayer/DSTWO, something doesn't seem right here... That or it's something like that other flashcart with a built-in CPU that I keep forgetting. Hmm...


----------



## liquidnumb (Jul 31, 2010)

iSmart Permium. lol.

Did that make anyone else think of this?


----------



## redact (Jul 31, 2010)

this card looks interesting :3


----------



## Rayder (Jul 31, 2010)

It doesn't seem like it will have an iPlayer chip in it as it talks about expansion packs such as the 3in1.....


----------



## Dimensional (Jul 31, 2010)

I get the feeling that people are going to buy this, thinking it's a Supercard DS TWO clone, but only cheaper, and then find that it can't do the same things as the DS TWO. I just feel as though this really can't do all that, and is not a clone of a DS TWO.

I just don't see this card catching on easily. Not with the DS TWO out, with it's GBA emulator and SDK.


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2010)

"Video playback" probably just means .dpg movies. If it really played all movie formats, I think they'd point it out. Loudly.


----------



## Dimensional (Jul 31, 2010)

So basically, it's just another flash cart that is attempting to be the next great one, even though because of the DS TWO, all flash carts need to be like that in order to stay in the scene, or at least have a good standing.

Is there anything that can prove me wrong?


----------



## 9th_Sage (Jul 31, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> It does indeed sound a lot like the iPlayer/DSTWO, something doesn't seem right here... That or it's something like that other flashcart with a built-in CPU that I keep forgetting. Hmm...


I think you mean EX4i DS.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 31, 2010)

That's the one. Thanks for filling me in


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 31, 2010)

...Expansions? So... Are they directing this at the DS Lite or DSi? Maybe both...


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 1, 2010)

Dimensional said:
			
		

> So basically, it's just another flash cart that is attempting to be the next great one, even though because of the DS TWO, all flash carts need to be like that in order to stay in the scene, or at least have a good standing.
> 
> Is there anything that can prove me wrong?


it's just ome of those "cheap carts" with all the standered stuff in alongside RTS, RTG ect
i don't think it's aimed at that market, to comete against the dstwo and all.
oh and the site claims the kernal is going to be open source.


----------



## tajio (Aug 1, 2010)

It's gotta be a clone of the SCDS2. Auto anti-piracy? Come on SCDS2 was the first to do that. It's definitely a clone. It might not even get regular updates.


----------



## niu (Aug 1, 2010)

its like ez5i clone, or a ez5i open source & sdk version.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 1, 2010)

An ez5i clone and i'm not aware about this ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why do you think it's an ez5i clone ?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2010)

I have noticed that they are better at grammar and general English than the traditional flashcart company. They still have a bit to go though.


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2010)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> I have noticed that they are better at grammar and general English than the traditional flashcart company. They still have a bit to go though.


Yeah, that's been bugging me. Why can't flashcard companies get someone who actually speaks English to translate their horrible ENGRISH into regular English? How hard would that be? I'm sure someone from the Temp would be willing to do it in exchange for a free sample


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 2, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> It's gotta be a clone of the SCDS2. Auto anti-piracy? Come on SCDS2 was the first to do that. It's definitely a clone. It might not even get regular updates.


... I don't think they actually have done that yet or at least implemented it.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 2, 2010)

The dstwo AAP engine is the same than the dsone to my opinion. No need extra CPU to do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But people like to think their extra CPU does it well. hahaha ...


----------



## person12321 (Aug 2, 2010)

the first thing i thought when i read its features was : wow another dstwo.
they have like the same features as the ds2. but for a lower price. im pretty sure it has many more bugs as well. and whats with the whole premium thing? they havent even released a first ismart but theyre calling theirs ismart premium. wow.


----------



## Alfadir (Aug 2, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> The dstwo AAP engine is the same than the dsone to my opinion. No need extra CPU to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not (or it's not said) an Extra CPU flashcard.
So there is no reason to compare this flashcard to DSTwo.

On the other side you can easily compare it to DSOnei and EZFlashVi the other "normal" flashcard with an APP system and compatible with DSi/DSiXL.

And don't be sure of nothing until no one have try this linker. The OS is not even finish, hard to say if it will have bugs or not, it does exist at all ^^.


----------



## Animal (Aug 2, 2010)

person12321 said:
			
		

> the first thing i thought when i read its features was : wow another dstwo.
> they have like the same features as the ds2. but for a lower price.



*No way.*

Where do you see:
- New exclusive feature "Free Cheat"
- Real-Time-Save power up! It increased RTS slots up to 4 individual slots
- Hardware supports slow motion (Changed from Cheat code method to hardware method.)
- Convenient file-operate function
- Plugins (GBA + iReader)

This is provided by *SCDS2*


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm asking for a sample of this open source flashcart, so i can see what this flashcart is made of.


----------



## Diogoseiras (Aug 3, 2010)

I think it's a clone of a clone card of acekard: the R4Ultra. The size of the kernel is equal to both.
Ps: Sorry for my grammar, but i'm portuguese and i'm not veruy good at English.


----------



## Another World (Aug 3, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> TeenDev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i've offered and they never take me up on it. so i'll continue to slam their "engrish" in each review.

-another world


----------



## person12321 (Aug 3, 2010)

Animal said:
			
		

> person12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya i realized that after a while of reading on the ismart website. im glad i got the dstwo. but i am going to try this ismart thing. if its crap then ill just give it to my friend. but i might be able to do some research on it like open it and anything pretty much.


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Aug 3, 2010)

I find the logo quite fruity for a flashcard imo


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 3, 2010)

At lest there not advatising 3DS suport.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 3, 2010)

I guess they forgot to steal the GBA emulator...


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 3, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> At lest there not advatising 3DS suport.


lol, good one


----------



## Langin (Aug 3, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats indeed a good one, maybe THIS IS NOT a dstwo clone >.>


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 3, 2010)

I want this to be released. Hopefully ShopTemp will add them to their stock. I'll Have another flash card for my collection


----------



## _mrshl_ (Aug 4, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> "Video playback" probably just means .dpg movies. If it really played all movie formats, I think they'd point it out. Loudly.


Where does it even say "video playback" (apart from the first post in this thread)? Can't seem to find that...


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2010)

_mrshl_ said:
			
		

> Where does it even say "video playback" (apart from the first post in this thread)? Can't seem to find that...


Now that you've mentioned it, it's never actually mentioned on the product page  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I saw it in the first post and assumed the OP knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 4, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> _mrshl_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ismartds (Aug 4, 2010)

This is George from iSmartDS. Yes, the iSmartDS that everyone was talking and guessing and laughing about.

I have been reading the posts here since our site (www.ismartds.com) got spotted and mentioned by GBAtemp member. We had not made any statements here yet because we still had few issues that we needed to take care before we could say anything here.

Now that pretty much everything is being settled, we are here to explain and answer some of the issues people had been asking about.

About our new flashcart (iSmart Premium), here are answers to some of the questions asked.
iSmart Premium is not:
1. This is not one of the cheap R4 clones, we can assure you that.
2. This is not another SCDS2. It does not use powerful CPU and it does not cost as much as SCDS2.

iSmart Premium is at the same level of SC DS1, M3i Zero or EZ Vi. However, it does provide some additional features like:
1. Anti-Piracy Auto Detection. I know SCDS2 was the first one to come out with this, but being the second and offering it at reasonable price is not that bad in our opinion. 
2. Enhanced hardware to make it more compatible with wider range of memory cards. Some flashcarts had problems with low speed cheap memory cards. We made some enhancement to the hardware so it is more compatible with the memory cards out there.
3. The kernel source code and SDK will be released to public. This may not mean anything to most of the users, but to some developers, this may be big for them. There are many C, C++ programmers out there who love open source projects. They can take the code to modify it to any way they like it. You like the CycloDS Evolution GUI? you can change the GUI yourself. You do not have to know the game level. You can make changes to UI only without knowing anything of games or our SDK. For those who are into games, the SDK will be available as well. You can totally rewrite it. Write something like AKAIO for Acekard 2 if you wish.

We know we are a little bit late in coming out with iSmart Premium. Everyone is expecting another flashcart to come out to compete with SCDS2 or to offer something that SCDS2 does not offer. However, we do offer another option for the users and we do believe the open source will attract some developers into the flashcart development.

We are also in the process of developing a new flashcart that is at SCDS2 level which will provide direct video playing by using powerful CPU. However, we are still months away from completing the project. More details will be available later.

Our web site is not completely finished yet. However, it was spotted before we would like people to know about us. our designer had a spelling error and members made fun of it here. I would like to apologize for the mistake first and also to let everyone know that it has been corrected. We will be more careful with the contents of our site since a lot of people know our site already.


We will be offering samples for reviewers in few weeks. For those of you who had done reviews in the past, please contact us. Here are some of the information we will need from you so we can decide if we can offer the sample to you.

1. Let us know your screen name at GBAtemp so we know if you are reputable member here.
2. Show us the reviews you had done in the past so we can be sure you are not someone who just likes to have a free sample of flashcart.
3. We prefer both written reviews and video reviews (youtube). Please let us know the reviews you had done in the past.
4. If you own your own web site for your reviews, please let us know your domains.
5. Retailers who like to have a sample before you decide to carry iSmart Premium are welcome to contact us too.

Our contact email is [email protected] Feel free to drop us an email for any questions or comments. We are open to any suggestions.

We will also look for developers (in C++) who may be interested in taking up our source code and modify it. Developers who can show us some evidence that you are really into it and that you are experienced C++ programmer, we will consider offering you the free samples as well.

Free samples will be limited in quantity. The final price for iSmart Premium has not been set yet, but it is definitely in the range of the flashcarts like DS1 or M3i0.


Thank you for everyone's interest in iSmart Premium. We certainly hope that we can continue to come out with new products to help the community. We are a new company but we are not new to flashcarts. iSmart Premium will not be the only product we have. We will be here for long time and hopefully we will have something for 3DS in the future as well.


George at iSmartDS.com


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow. It sounds like serious business. Looking forward to it. I've been quite disappointed by my CycloDS Evo these days, and an alternative to it would be a great idea.


----------



## 0ShippingZone (Aug 5, 2010)

It sounds like a decent flashcart. We will be carrying them for sure


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 5, 2010)

ismartds said:
			
		

> (What he said)



Boy, I'm actually pretty won over by this. It seems like they really know what they're doing. I commend that! 

And the best part... No Engrish!

I'm officially interested in this now.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 5, 2010)

Alfadir said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some games can't run with that feature always ON. That's why you still have a clean mode on your DStwo and a special mode on EZ5i. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The CPU is not used for the APP, for now ...


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 5, 2010)

ismartds said:
			
		

> 2. Enhanced hardware to make it more compatible with wider range of memory cards. Some flashcarts had problems with low speed cheap memory cards. We made some enhancement to the hardware so it is more compatible with the memory cards out there.
> 
> George at iSmartDS.com


I would be interested to try this with a few of my dodgey memory cards that run poorly on my acekards.

All in all if the price point is ok I would probably get one. The DSTWO is too expensive for me as I wouldn't realy use many of the features and I don't like the reduced battery life.


----------



## person12321 (Aug 5, 2010)

im gonna try this thing. he was convincing and has good reasons. this ismart team seems reliable.


----------



## ismartds (Aug 6, 2010)

We have a little bit more detail of the source code/SDK that we are releasing.

The source code will be released is the SHELL part of the kernel. Developer will be able to take the source code and change it to a totally different interface. Make it R4 like or CycloDS Evolution like or something totally new. 

The source code that are games specific like (RTS, Cheat..) will not be released. Instead it will be included in the SDK. Developers will have access to the features through the SDK that we are providing.

Source code will be available right after we launch iSmart Premium (end of August). The SDK will be available in October.

Both the source code and SDK will be available from our site when they are available and can be downloaded freely. Any questions related to our source code and SDK, please contact us.


George


----------



## Alfadir (Aug 7, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Alfadir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As i had said the SC's AP is different from EZFlash one.
With EZFlashVi if you use the special mode (and i think it's the same thing if you use the APP on a cyclo) you loose the other functions (soft reset, cheat, rts,...) on SC (1 n 2) with APP you don't loose those function (but in clean mode yes ^^).
If i'm wrong don't hesitate to tell it to me, i have try only few games with special mode on EZ5 and my Cyclo is under one centimeter of dust ^^.

I'm impatient to try the iSmart to see how it works, its GUI, the skinning system, the SDK, the differences with other flashcarts...


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 12, 2010)

No more info? Waiting for it.


----------



## ismartds (Aug 12, 2010)

iSmart Premium will be out by the end of August or beginning of September.

The price may be a little bit higher than AK2i, but not by much. Also, USB reader will be included in the package. 

These are the features that Acekard 2i does not provide while we do:
Real Time Save
Real Time Guide
Anti Piracy Auto Detection

We are also confident with the quality of our product. You will not experience problem with spring, contacts. 

Let us know what other information you are looking for so we can provide that to you.


----------



## Alfadir (Aug 13, 2010)

ismartds said:
			
		

> Let us know what other information you are looking for so we can provide that to you.


Do you have some preview of the GUI to show ?

Or better can you provide us an exemple of skin with all pictures and ini files.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 15, 2010)

According to iSmart website, this flashcart will be able to use EZ5i skins. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Skins:
> 
> Our skin is compatible with EZ Vi skin. You can use any of the skin for EZ Vi  on  iSmart Premium. Copy the .DAT file to the SYSTEM\SKIN folder and select it from the system setting.



iSmart Premium Manual


----------



## ismartds (Aug 16, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> According to iSmart website, this flashcart will be able to use EZ5i skins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is correct. We are still finalizing the skin and menu. We should have them ready in the next few days.


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 16, 2010)

I hate to be negative, but what reason is there to get this over the EZ-Flash-Vi? Atleast with the EZ-Flash Vi you know there is a team behind it who have a proven track record of supporting their devices.


----------



## ismartds (Aug 17, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I hate to be negative, but what reason is there to get this over the EZ-Flash-Vi? Atleast with the EZ-Flash Vi you know there is a team behind it who have a proven track record of supporting their devices.



Short answer:
Price + Anti Piracy Detection + Open Source/SDK

Quality will be same if not better. You will get the support from us. Every company has its' start up period, right? Let us prove what we can do and how we do it. 

So don't be negative yet. We will be sending out samples to people to write reviews. You can be negative then if you see bad ones. 

If you are interested in writing a review, drop us an email. We can offer a sample for you to write one.


George


----------



## chrissmith9c (Aug 17, 2010)

Hm 
Well they seem to care about the product they are making so if this is all it seems to be I could use something cheep to replace my AceKard 2


----------



## tolana (Aug 17, 2010)

Well i'm gonna get one. why? because i think it sounds great, and i can't control it XD well i guess im a collector of flashcards, it's like a sickness.. "Must buy... or i die..."


----------



## ismartds (Aug 17, 2010)

tolana said:
			
		

> Well i'm gonna get one. why? because i think it sounds great, and i can't control it XD well i guess im a collector of flashcards, it's like a sickness.. "Must buy... or i die..."



We love customers like you.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 18, 2010)

I feel just like tolana, I really have to get one. It's like everyday I wait, it seems like a month.


----------



## Alfadir (Aug 19, 2010)

ismartds said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good thing, like that we already have a program to make skins for iSmart, no need to wait for it ^^

If it's based on last EZ's OS we have acces to .DAT .ANI and the both .BIN.


----------



## ismartds (Aug 19, 2010)

Alfadir said:
			
		

> ismartds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes you will have access to both .BIN and .DAT and .ANI.

Here is the preview of the menu.
Function menu includes: 'Nintendo DS Games', 'GBA games for 3 in 1 pack', 'Moonshell Multi Media', 'Boot from Slot2 device'and 'System Setting'.






NDS Game menu:


----------



## .psyched (Aug 19, 2010)

There' Moonshell mixed in too in the design, no? But anyway, it's a really great design, I particularly like the bottom and more detailed screen =D


----------



## ismartds (Aug 19, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> There' Moonshell mixed in too in the design, no? But anyway, it's a really great design, I particularly like the bottom and more detailed screen =D



Yes, Moonshell can be accessed from the function menu. Original Moonshell version, not modified. You can update to new version when it is available.

You can refer to the manual here for more detail: http://www.ismartds.com/manual.html


----------



## .psyched (Aug 19, 2010)

ismartds said:
			
		

> .psyched said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I mean was if the skin wasis based partly on Moonshell?


----------



## ismartds (Aug 19, 2010)

If you are familiar with EZ Vi skin, then you should know the detail. Here is the link of the skin competition took place at GBAtemp few days ago. http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition

It has all the information about how to create the skins.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, i have to admit that use ez5i skins is not a bad idea.
GBAtemp's skinners been great at work during this contest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Now i can't wait to receive a sample of this iSmart Premium !


----------



## Alfadir (Aug 19, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> ismartds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you speak about OS skinning system code.

As iSmart OS use EZFlashVi skins, it's clear that iSmart OS is also based on Moonshell2 code. 
I suppose it based on Moonshell 2.03beta (last source file).
With that, the OS support PNG with alpha canal (transparency).

It's a good choice at least for colors.
OS based on RPG source (AK2, Supercard DSOne, Supercard DSTwo, Wood) and OS based on R4 source or YSMenu (a lot of R4 something ^^) only support 15bit colors and OS based on Moonshell 1.xx (former OS of Supercard DSOne, former OS of EZFlashV) support 24bit colors.

The DS / DSi / DSLite / DSiXL can show 18bit colors => 262,144 colors
15bit colors => 32768 colors only
8 times less ! And without alpha canal !


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 19, 2010)

ismartds said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would do a review, but I don't have a 3in1. A decent review probably needs to include that, as you've mentioned it on your site.

If you are serious about this, you really need to get either Normmatt of AKAIO/ DeSmuMe or YWG of Wood RPG/ R4 on board. On forums like these it makes a lot of difference and would instantly give your cart creditibility.

People like the Acekard GUI, it's why it's the best seller despite having a dev team which seem to uninterested in supporting it. We don't need another EZVi, but at the right price and some decent promotion (a few carts on here for a shaunj66 competition does wonders), a cart with RTS and Wood or AKAIO could easily cannibalize the Acekard sales.

I remember reading Normmatt saying that Acekard were no longer replying to his emails, so there's an opportunity there. If it were me, i'd offer YWG & Normmatt a cart + $100 if they port Wood/ AKAIO to your cart. At this late stage of the game (3DS is just around the corner), I doubt giving them full access to the SDK + atleast a subset of the source for your own loader is going to do any harm.

You will also need to get ShopTemp to stock your cart (it's the site people on here will normally recommend), and i'd probably sent a cart to those on here that do 'heavy recommending' if ShopTemp will stock them, especially those who don't already have a DSTWO. One person i'd recommend is Hakoda as I know his Acekard is failing, and he does quite a few posts on here helping others with their Flashcarts, if you are setting up your own forum he'd be a good person to have on there as a 'helper' or a 'moderator'.

The most important person to send a review cart to is PharaohsVizier who does decent forum reviews + pretty decent youtube videos, along with Another World who does comprehensive forum reviews. Their reviews carry a lot of weight. While other people do reviews on here, i'm not sure how many people actually take much notice of them.


----------



## ismartds (Aug 19, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> ismartds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything you mentioned above is in process. We are waiting for our samples to be ready so we can proceed.

Thank you for your suggestions. And I have to tell you that you caught our thoughts very well. We are doing exactly what you suggested. 

When we have our forum ready, it will be great to have people like you to join us and help us as well.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 19, 2010)

I have to say, I'm really impressed with the GUI. It looks really nice and I see some potential within this flash cart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck!


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 19, 2010)

I really urge you to allow people like Normmatt full access to your source code so they can do their own. It's what Acekard did, and it must have helped it become a success. I believe Acekard gave him priveleged information about the Acekard 2i, and he hasn't released it. It's more than likely the only way to get them interested

You have to look at the EX4iDS from R4li, i've seen a few reviews from where people have been sent free samples. It launched and has gone nowhere. I've not seen anyone recommend it on here outside of those reviews. Some of that is because ShopTemp don't stock them, and ShopTemp have an affilate program which encourages people to jump on those looking for a new cart (i'm not the worst offender). I also imagine they have given Normmatt/YWG free carts etc, but probably aren't willing to be that open with their source code.

Another suggestion I have for you is to do a special deal with ShopTemp. There have been quite a few issues with Acekard 2i's, you have the contact issues, the MicroSD card slot issues, the bricking from 512MB games. Acekard offer a 1yr warrenty, so i'm presuming ShopTemp can get a credit for these faulty Acekard's which get sent back. For a month i'd do a special deal, offer anyone on here who has brought a faulty Acekard from ShopTemo a iSmartDS in exchange if they send it back to ShopTemp. Allow ShopTemp to have a few iSmartDS's at the same price as they pay for the Ak2i's or the credit that get back from Acekard for this purpose. While you won't make anything, it won't cost you anything either, nor will it cost you a sale as they only otherwise will get sent another AK2i. It's similar to what Samsung did with the iPhone antenna issues. These people will then tell others they swapped their AK2i for a iSmartDS, and hey it works etc.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Aug 19, 2010)

Tk_Saturn, your idea is very good. If I were apart of the Ismart ds company I would follow your every word. Hopefully they'll respond to me and let me review their card.


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 20, 2010)

Lolcat said:
			
		

> Tk_Saturn, your idea is very good. If I were apart of the Ismart ds company I would follow your every word.


Not if it's Ron Wang they won't!


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 20, 2010)

Geez, every team I get to talk to has someone named Wang. Makes me wonder if they're all the same person


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 20, 2010)

I believe it's a common surname in HK/ China. He's mainly the person behind RHS/ Top Design Services, has involvement in 0shippingZone, KimoTrading, and apparently also iSmartDS. So I imagine those sites will be selling the cart.

Slight slip up though Ron, http://www.taiwanchampion.com/

The've also added a Kernel to their website for download.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 20, 2010)

I figured as much but it's kinda funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And wow! A kernel to use when we have no cart!


----------



## Normmatt (Aug 20, 2010)

Alfadir said:
			
		

> .psyched said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The NDS can only display 15bit colour so the other formats are being converted down anyway. which infact makes them slower than the acekard 15bit bmp files.


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Aug 20, 2010)

ismartds said:
			
		

> Alfadir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a quick question, is the interface transition going to be smooth? or is 'clicky' like the touchpod [M3 Real]

This flashcard would blow if it had spinal-cord's DSCovered gui...


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 20, 2010)

Alright TBH I really want this. Seems to have great potential and piques my interest.


----------



## Alfadir (Aug 20, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> The *NDS can only display 15bit colour* so the other formats are being converted down anyway. which infact makes them slower than the acekard 15bit bmp files.
> *I look at the calendar, no it's not the 1st of april*
> *NDS can display 18bit colors.*
> 
> ...



Perhaps an AKAIO supporting 24bit BMP (or PNG with alpha-channel) soon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Perhaps makes pictures a little bit slower to display than the acekard 15bit bmp files but certainly much more beautiful (8 times more beautiful to be to be precise ^^).


----------



## Normmatt (Aug 20, 2010)

Alfadir said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those are all talking about the screen itself but the hardware to do gfx in the nds/gba only allows 16bit for each colour and so maximum is 15bit with 1 bit for alpha. Seriously go read gbatek you might learn a thing or two.


----------



## Alfadir (Aug 20, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> those are all talking about the screen itself but the hardware to do gfx in the nds/gba only allows 16bit for each colour and so maximum is 15bit with 1 bit for alpha. Seriously go read gbatek you might learn a thing or two.


Just make a test it don't need to much time to make the same picture in 15 and 24 bit and display it with an homebrew you will see the differrence no need to buy new eyes for that.

So 15bit+1 for alpha, ok, your the expert, but clearly some coders have found a way to use at least the last bit for color instead of alpha-channel.

Twice more color 32k to 64k using one more bit.


----------



## Normmatt (Aug 20, 2010)

Alfadir said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, its simply not possible that last bit is ALWAYS alpha. Your eyes are deceiving you, when the 24bit picture is down sampled it is dithered which could be why you think it looks better.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow, a kernel but no cart


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 21, 2010)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> Wow, a kernel but no cart


This guy is a joke. Are you from supercard team or something ?

George, consider to compile again all your skins because you seem to use an old version of Ez Skin Forger.
Last version is available here : Ez Skin Forger RN96 on filetrip


----------



## niu (Aug 22, 2010)

niu said:
			
		

> its like ez5i clone, or a ez5i open source & sdk version.




I guess it right.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am not in contact with any flash cart team except this one, and can't a guy just joke.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 24, 2010)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> can't a guy just joke.


Frankly, no.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 25, 2010)

Then that wasn't a joke, it was just a funny sentence.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 25, 2010)

It's not that sentence that disturb me, but your answer in the ezflash section.
Now i'm waiting for your proof about the ez5i's low rom compatibility.


----------



## Normmatt (Aug 26, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> It's not that sentence that disturb me, but your answer in the ezflash section.
> Now i'm waiting for your proof about the ez5i's low rom compatibility.



Haha you really want proof?


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 26, 2010)

I was going to get ez5i, but then I heard about its low rom compatibility so then this came out.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 27, 2010)

?:Why don't they update the news on their website?
?2:Why doesn't this topic update?

*Posts merged*

?:Why don't they update the news on their website?
?2:Why doesn't this topic update?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 27, 2010)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> ?:Why don't they update the news on their website?
> ?2:Why doesn't this topic update?


How should we know?

Go ask the site's admin or something.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 30, 2010)

when?


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 5, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Normmatt !
I didn't noticed your answer here.
Well, you are also kidding me right ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or perhaps you should check again the definition of the LOW word in the dictionnary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are well placed to know that the ez5i has a better compatibility without any kernel fix than an AK2 with AKAIO.


----------



## Normmatt (Sep 5, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually no it doesnt, it might play the piracy protected games, but it doesn't run many games correctly.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 5, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Actually no it doesnt, it might play the piracy protected games, but it doesn't run many games correctly.


You already knows my thread  on the USA forum, where ez5i owners report game's problem. 
Do you think we can say the EZ5i has a LOW rom compatibility ?

That's the main problem i have with those guys that comes from no where to say bullshit about a flashcart they even don't own.
naved.islam14 is a good example of that kind of people.

See ?


----------



## .psyched (Sep 5, 2010)

Does anybody know why the team hasn't answered my email? =O


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 5, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> Does anybody know why the team hasn't answered my email? =O


They didn't answer me either.


----------



## Xenon++ (Sep 6, 2010)

Very sorry to ask, but I have a sample of iSmartDS, but it cannot execute nds whose arm9 is not 0x02000000 (hbmenu uses 0x02000450, sucks).
Is this *facepalm* bug present also in EZ5i(v2 or v3)?

DLDI:
M3i.dldi(M3i-SDHC): read/write OK
EZ5iV3.dldi: read only


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm not sure to understand your report Xenon++.
Do you want me to test something on my EZ5i ?


----------



## Xenon++ (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm glad if you check whether my favlauncher.nds in mshl2tools works on EZVi...
On iSmartDS, it doesn't work (white-out). When executed from MoonShell, it works.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 7, 2010)

Same issue than you (white screens) on my old ez5 + dldi v2 and on my ez5i + dldi v3.
I can launch it from moonshell 2.10 as well.


----------

